# Need Help With Chocolate Chips



## peaches (Aug 29, 2006)

I was making chocolate peanutbutter balls today using the same recipe I've used for years. First I tried melting the chocolate chips in the microwave...one bag chocolate chips and 1/4 block paraffin wax but all I got was a gooey mess. Next I tried on the stove top and same thing. There is no way I can dip the balls in the chocolate mixture because it's way too thick. I really think they have changed the recipe for the chips but anyway what can I add to thin the mixture enough so that I can dip the balls?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't know where you are located. If you are in the PNW, go to Winco, back to the bulk foods section, and ask the clerk to bring you an entire block of the semi-sweet chocolate.

It's about 10 pounds. You have to chop it up and weigh it in order to cook with it, but it appears to be the very last decent chocolate available for cooking unless you want to pay $20 a pound. It's very good and the price is reasonable compared to other prices and considering what you are getting.

Yours is not the first complaint I've heard about the "new and improved" chocolate chips.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

While you are there, the white chocolate chips are quite good. Probably no cocoa butter in them, but good flavor and they cook nicely.

Whatever happened to white chocolate that was made with cocoa butter and tasted like chocolate? It seems to have disappeared.


----------



## peaches (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks but I'm in Georgia.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

I second your frustration... Chocolate chips are no longer useable melted..... My last batch of peanut butter cups were a nightmare because of that! 

I will have to check out the Winco chocolate!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't have any problem melting the ones from Costco in the microwave. Can't remember the brand, though.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Melt the chips in a double boiler on the stove top over barely-simmering water. If you use a rapid boil, the steam might get into the chocolate and it will seize. 

Add a teaspoon of shortening (butter-flavored Crisco is good, but any will do) as the chips melt and stir. If you want the consistency a little thinner, add shortening another teaspoon at a time until you get it how you like it.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I've been hearing a lot of complaints about the difficulty melting chips lately. I only use Ghiradelli for melting--as far as I know they are the only brand that still uses cocoa butter. With the Christmas coming up, they are usually on sale.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

America's Test Kitchen rated Ghirardelli http://ghirardelli.com/ best for melting, their 60% Cacao best flavor. Our old standard, Nestle, is the worst on the list. Baker's didn't rate well either. If you temper the melted chocolate you won't need the paraffin either, I think it blocks the flavor. If I really need to thin the chocolate out I like melted unsalted butter - the solids sink and you just pour off the top.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

If I'm going to melt chocolate, I always use blocks of baking chocolate rather than chocolate chips.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Look at the bag and make sure that what you are using is REAL CHOCOLATE. I see a lot of artificial stuff out there. Tastes like wax.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

Tommyice said:


> I've been hearing a lot of complaints about the difficulty melting chips lately. I only use Ghiradelli for melting--as far as I know they are the only brand that still uses cocoa butter. With the Christmas coming up, they are usually on sale.





RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> America's Test Kitchen rated Ghirardelli http://ghirardelli.com/ best for melting, their 60% Cacao best flavor. Our old standard, Nestle, is the worst on the list. Baker's didn't rate well either. If you temper the melted chocolate you won't need the paraffin either, I think it blocks the flavor. If I really need to thin the chocolate out I like melted unsalted butter - the solids sink and you just pour off the top.


Ghiradelli is what I use!! It's the best!


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

About 20 years ago, some of the lower priced chips on the market became "chocolate flavored chips". They worked OK in cookies but not so good for just eating or making fudge. I don't think they went over too well.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Ghirardelli is good; but a step up from that is Guittard or Callebaut. Scharffen Berger is really good too.

I HATE what some manufacturers are doing to the food supply. Why would they cheapen the quality of their own goods? You think they'd have more pride.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

One of my big complaints. 

Please don't reduce the quality of the product. If I like a product, I will pay more if the company thinks they need more profit, or the cost of production goes up. If the product no longer works, I will stop buying it.


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

My daughter had this same problem a couple of years
ago trying to make dipped pretzels. Wouldn't melt
right in the microwave or on the stovetop.

I loaned her my electric chocolate melting pot, and
she was able to make her pretzels. She loved it so
much, I bought her one.

It is called the "Chocolatiere". It will melt your
chocolate at the right temperature and then keep
it warm and from getting too thick. It has little
racks and dipping tools with it.

It's probably too late to help anyone this year, but
something you might want to keep in mind for later
candy making.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

interesting, I have never used chocolate chips... I use bakers chocolate.

Bakers Chocolate is for melting.


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

Hmmmm...I have always used the cheap "real chocolate chips" from Save-a-lot. I put them in a glass container...I usually use my 2 cup glass measure, then put the glass container into a pot of hot water on the counter. I don't put the water on the stove at all. Then just stir the chocolate until it's smooth. I have never had the steam seize the chocolate that way, or had it overheat. I just did some of those Oreo truffles last week like that. My husband raved about them. haha


----------

